# newbie



## bud (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi my names steve im from lancashire i first had mice from the age of about 10 to 16 just as pets then stopped for a little while.I then purchased a trio of show mice from ian scott tho i never actualy showed them about 3 years ago i then gave upagain (family trouble ) im settled now and im hoping with the help of this forum i can get back into mice not for exibition just for pleasure this is a great forum what ive seen of it all the best steve


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome, hope you find some nice mice!


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Steve.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi Steve, Welcome to our forum


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!

R


----------



## dangermouse (Oct 4, 2008)

hiya.


----------



## bud (Feb 22, 2009)

thanks for replys


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Hello & Welcome...hope you enjoy it here


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

hiya steve, welcome to the forum


----------

